# Will the mfslive method work with a series 2 Directv tivo?



## scb28 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello all,

I just found this forum and it's great. I've had a Direct TV TIVO box (RCA dvr40) for 5 or so years. I'd really like to increase the capacity of the box but don't want to replace it w/ Direct TV's current DVR. 

I've researched using MFStools and it sounds like it would work, but I've just read about MFSlive on this forum and it sounds somewhat easier and more up to date. My question is will mfslive work with the Direct TV Tivo box? 

Any insight/help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, scb28


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Mfslive is basically an up-to-date version of MFStools. It'll work fine for your box.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

You can read more about it at www.MFSlive.org they have two versions the MFSlive CD MSlive-1.3b.iso which you have to burn and the boot from a CD which contains its own version of Linux and the WinMFS program which you can run from Windows XP support package 2 or later. It is Spikes latest and greatest. Both require a bootable TiVo image. If you need an image you can get Instantcake from www.DVRupgrade.com It is a self installing image, will take any size IDE drive ( I have used it up to 900gb) and you will be up and running in less than 30 minutes. the cost is $19.99.That time includes setup time for the Tivo. The choice is up to you, Good Luck.


----------



## scb28 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, I guess now all that's left to do is take a deep breath and dive in. I purchased a Mator 160gig drive and downloaded mfs live. Wish me luck, because there isn't a whole lot of skill here.

scb28


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

scb28 said:


> Thanks, I guess now all that's left to do is take a deep breath and dive in. I purchased a Mator 160gig drive and downloaded mfs live. Wish me luck, because there isn't a whole lot of skill here.
> 
> scb28


If you have any problems post in one of the MFSlive.org Forums, Spike is always very helpful and the tool is great.


----------



## scb28 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thought I'd let everybody know that my HD upgrade was completely successful. I used mfs live and did the "truncated" method. I would of lost all my recordings... if I had any. Being that I only had a 40gig drive as the original, I didn't save too much programming. And the stuff I did have(about 8hrs worth) I put on a DVD. Then I proceeded with the the upgrade using all the info I got from both this forum and mfslive.org. I was nervous about digging into my beloved tivo, but really wanted more space, so I went ahead. As it turned out my concern was unfounded, everything worked as smooth as could be.

If anybody is considering upgrading there tivo, go for it. Just follow the guide on mfslive.org. It's pretty straight forward.

Thanks, scb28


----------



## Mike500 (Jun 29, 2004)

It took some learning and doing, but I just finished installing a Seagate Laptop 160 GB ST9160821A-RK ATA 2.5 inch drive in my Series 2 TiVo that originally had an 80 GB drive.

I opted for this drive, because it has very low 5 Volt power consumption, and since it's a laptop drive, it runs very very quiet and generates very little heat.

I got it on sale for $99.98 at Office Depot, but it can be had for about the same price at www.newegg.com/

I wanted a really quiet cool running drive for my bedroom TiVo. Cool means the built in TiVo fan will not cut on often. The drive is quieter than the fan.

Because I did not have a PC with earlier than Windows Vista and an old desktop did not address more than 137 GB, I used the FULL BACKUP option that copied everything from the original drive to the NEW one. It copied everything including the software, the settings, the season passes and ALL of the recordings.

The bootable CD did not need the Windows drive. So, it was disconnected. It took eight hours with two four hour tries, but it was worth it. The first try failed, and I got no software bootup. *The second try worked within minutes and booted up like it was an ordinary powerup after a powerdown.*

I chose the Seagate, also, because I believe that it is the only laptop hard drive with a 5 year warranty. I did need, however. a 3.5 desktop adapter with power and IDE cable adapter for the 2.5 hard drive. Luckily, I had an old one from 10 years, ago. If you need one, they can be had for about $10 delivered from eBay.

So, it was really worth the hassle. Now, I have 192 hours of recording time.


----------

